# Oquirrh/Stansbury LE Elk



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know if this hunt INCLUDES Kennecott property, or is that off limits since it is private? I know the maps shows it in the area, but that doesn't mean they will let you hunt there, right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wes28 (Jan 10, 2014)

All kennecott property would be off limits. All there property would be the heaston cwmu.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Pretty slim Pickens over here on the west side anymore


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw a dead cow elk out by the point a couple years ago...didn't even realize there were elk on the Oquirrh (Kennecott) mountains.

I've never seen one out on the Stansbury range but haven't really been looking either.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The Oquirrh/Stansbury unit is one of the harder units in the state to hunt if you don't have access to private ground. Well over half the Oquirrh range is private property and there are very few elk on the Stansburys.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in magna and if you jump my fence you are pretty much on Kennecott property. There are about 7 bulls on the mountain every morning and afternoon on my side of the mountain. They know where it's safe.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

the wildlife board should really take a CLOSE look at the unit before they give out the tags this year, its only a shadow of what it was only a few years ago. why would anyone with over 10 points even consider this unit is beyond me. the late hunt last year harvest was mostly 3 and 4 year old bulls. and after seeing whats left over while hunting lions this year a emergency closure should be considered unless you feel like dumping your points to hunt yearlings and two year olds.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a friends son draw this tag a few years ago. He shot the biggest bull he saw after 10 days of hunting. It was a 4x5 bull that came back at 3 years old. 

IMHO, this unit needs to be closed down as elk out there aren't what they were 10 years ago...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Biggest bull in a herd of about 30-40 that hangs around the concentrator is sub-300. There are three or four smaller bulls in there with him.


----------

